# From landing in Australia onwards



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I was granted a PR visa to OZ. I have been surfing the forum once after another seeking gathered information about the life there, people experiences, lesson learnt,..etc.

But unfortunately, most of us are interested and active on the forum during our visa application processing. But once we get the visa, we simply disappear.

I created this thread trying to gather as much as we can of people who already landed in OZ or even those who are preparing to head off.

We need to share our information and build a social communication network between all of us. It will really help all of us. Of not today then maybe tomorrow. But it will definitely help.

People who look for schools for their kids, people who worry about medical insurance coverage, job seekers to secure a stable life and all other people with their different interest would be benefited by sharing all our experiences in one place.

I wish this thread would be built up more n more by us. For the bebefit of all of us.
Thanks.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Perfect idea bro, I wish this thread to go viral 

out of curiosity, in which stage r u in currently? planning to fly? landed? seeking job? found job?


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Telecomaster said:


> Perfect idea bro, I wish this thread to go viral
> 
> out of curiosity, in which stage r u in currently? planning to fly? landed? seeking job? found job?


Hi bro,

Thanks for your interaction.

I have been granted the Visa last September. And i'm currently planning for landing next December.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Thanks for your interaction.
> 
> I have been granted the Visa last September. And i'm currently planning for landing next December.


Congrats first :thumb:
Do u mind me asking about your timeline? how long did the process take for you, ur job code, applied through an agent or by urself?
as u can see in my signature I'm still stuck waiting for the grant, starting to get worried.

regarding the future plans, I'm still worrying about how to transfer money, how to sell my stuff, shall I take my wife and kids with me or go by myself 1st to secure a job then bring them there..


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was granted a PR visa to OZ. I have been surfing the forum once after another seeking gathered information about the life there, people experiences, lesson learnt,..etc.
> 
> But unfortunately, most of us are interested and active on the forum during our visa application processing. But once we get the visa, we simply disappear.
> ...


Liked the Idea dear. Did you planned any specific dates of Travel? Which city you will be landing?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

i have also been granted , but still reading about life in australia , honestly i still donot have the courage to make the big move and quit my average job here in egypt....any egyptians here?


----------



## shrusha (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I have been granted PR too.. i tried to apply from India and seems like its not the way to do. I am thinking of taking a leap of faith and going to Melbourne in Feb 2017. It scares me also when I think of leaving my job. But its been my long time mission to go to OZ. Thankfully my wife is there to support me. Thats one relief.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Great idea.

I'm planning to go in Feb 2017. Most probably in Sydney.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing to this thread and bumping for awareness !


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice thread!
Most of us are in same boat, I guess. I, also like most others have started the process of PR(I am at the skill assessment stage only) but still confused whether it is the right move or not. 
I am earning decent salary package here, living with wife and 5 year old kid. now, leaving everything behind and starting afresh is a big step. That too, my job code is only open in South Australia. I wonder whether there would be ample opportunities or not. 
It would be great and helpful if people who are actually moving there to post their experience so that others can take good decision.
I will certainly do if i finally land up there.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

One advantage I guess I have is that I work for clients on contracts that typically last a year or so. I have no secure job to leave behind. That said, the idea of moving by family with three children across the planet seems daunting. Still, if you don't go looking for some adventure, adventure will find you.


----------



## ckpradip (Oct 13, 2016)

shrusha said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have been granted PR too.. i tried to apply from India and seems like its not the way to do. I am thinking of taking a leap of faith and going to Melbourne in Feb 2017. It scares me also when I think of leaving my job. But its been my long time mission to go to OZ. Thankfully my wife is there to support me. Thats one relief.


Shrusha,
What is the job code that you are trying under? Is it so difficult to get a job from India?

--
Pradip


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ckpradip said:


> Shrusha,
> What is the job code that you are trying under? Is it so difficult to get a job from India?
> 
> --
> Pradip


You are free to apply but you need to remember that the notice period in Aus is like 1-3 weeks. The employers know very well that it is nearly impossible to move to Aus if you are not already there.

So, in short, your application would be dropped.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

although my job is average in my home country ,but iam scared to leave it too , i guess i need some time outweighing pros against cons


----------



## behlvipul (Aug 20, 2016)

Great ! Even I have been granted VISA recently but I still haven't got a job there. I have aksed my employer (An IT firm) to send me there at their Sydney office but I am not hopeful as I have only 3 years of exp.

Anyone looking for an permanent IT job there ?



maglev said:


> although my job is average in my home country ,but iam scared to leave it too , i guess i need some time outweighing pros against cons


----------



## ckpradip (Oct 13, 2016)

behlvipul said:


> Great ! Even I have been granted VISA recently but I still haven't got a job there. I have aksed my employer (An IT firm) to send me there at their Sydney office but I am not hopeful as I have only 3 years of exp.
> 
> Anyone looking for an permanent IT job there ?


Vipul,
Did you get help from any MARA registered agents? 
I have just begun with collecting all the relevent documents. Any suggestions would be helpful.

-
Pradip


----------



## behlvipul (Aug 20, 2016)

No Pradip. I have done all by myself as they were charging close to 70000 INR. I had uploaded the following docs :

Identity documents:
1.****Passport with PCC seal
2.****PCC
3.****AADHAR CARD
4.****BIRTH CERTIFICATE/ X Marksheet
5.****PASS PORT SIZE PHOTO
6.****Medicals

Skill proof documents:
1.****ACS LETTER
2.****PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL
3.****PTE SCORE REPORT
4.****Degree Certificate
5.****10th mark sheet
6.****12th mark sheet
7.****UG consolidated mark sheet

Employment proof:


Company 2
Working presently4
1.****Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
2.****Form 26 AS/Form 16
3.****Bonfide employement/address proof certificate
4.****Salary certificate
5.****ID card
6.****Appraisal letter
7.****offer letter


Forms:
1.****form 80
2.****form 1221




ckpradip said:


> Vipul,
> Did you get help from any MARA registered agents?
> I have just begun with collecting all the relevent documents. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

behlvipul said:


> Great ! Even I have been granted VISA recently but I still haven't got a job there. I have aksed my employer (An IT firm) to send me there at their Sydney office but I am not hopeful as I have only 3 years of exp.
> 
> Anyone looking for an permanent IT job there ?



when I was with a big 4 firm at my home country , I explored the option of getting applying to a related big 4 firm in Australia, however I was told by AUS HR that ive to inform my ex boss (boss then) about my interest, which I think is walking in the pits of h3ll, no way I will jeopardies my career if nothing is confirmed. 

so I stayed away from that idea


----------



## shrusha (Sep 5, 2016)

ckpradip said:


> Shrusha,
> What is the job code that you are trying under? Is it so difficult to get a job from India?
> 
> --
> Pradip


I have my assessment under Engineering technologist.. I work as a patent attorney here in India, i am hoping to land a job in the same area in OZ.. I was contacted by an agent for a position unfortunately it didnt work out .. I am frequently told that it is best to go there and search.. So I am planning to move in Feb 2017 :boxing:


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Telecomaster said:


> Congrats first :thumb:
> Do u mind me asking about your timeline? how long did the process take for you, ur job code, applied through an agent or by urself?
> as u can see in my signature I'm still stuck waiting for the grant, starting to get worried.
> 
> regarding the future plans, I'm still worrying about how to transfer money, how to sell my stuff, shall I take my wife and kids with me or go by myself 1st to secure a job then bring them there..


Firstly, I'd like to apologize for being away the last days. But I had some medical issued with family that made me so busy.

Regarding my time line, I have applied my Eoi in October 2015 and I got my ITA inJan. 2016.

It took me 9 months to be granted my Visa after 3 rounds with my CO asking for details and docs.

Thus, I believe you'r not late at all. It's normal to take the CO about 2 to 3 months to get back to u after every clarification request.

I have applied myself as I don't trust agents. They really do only the minors that we can easily do but with little patience and determination. N it's better to save the money they would cost u as u will definitely need every cent there in OZ 😊😊😊

I'm an electrical engineer under job code 233311

Regards.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

m.elbermawy said:


> Firstly, I'd like to apologize for being away the last days. But I had some medical issued with family that made me so busy.
> 
> Regarding my time line, I have applied my Eoi in October 2015 and I got my ITA inJan. 2016.
> 
> ...


Alf salama for you and ur family 

did u finish ur moving plan already? decided the travel date or not?


----------



## hello8441 (Sep 1, 2016)

subscribing...
its a nice thread, as it will be helpful for new PR holders


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Telecomaster said:


> Alf salama for you and ur family
> 
> did u finish ur moving plan already? decided the travel date or not?


Allah yesalemak 😀😀😀

Actually I'm planning to move in April 2017, but I'm in real worry about working there.

I wish if some of our mates here in this thread would share his experience for electrical engineers chances in OZ.
I'm searching day n night, but unfortunately all what I get is negative feedback.


----------



## YankeeD (Feb 9, 2016)

this is such a helpful thread. started reading from the beginning and this is keep on getting interested.


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

I used to study in Sydney and went back to Hong Kong for 2 years... now I got my PR and I am on my way back...January is the ETA

Would like to know more people (recetly received their PR) and things to do upon arrival.

Medicare, Centrelink and other government stuff are my focus


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

m.elbermawy said:


> Allah yesalemak 😀😀😀
> 
> Actually I'm planning to move in April 2017, but I'm in real worry about working there.
> 
> ...


bro, have u been asked to provide any social insurnace print from government to support ur employment claim for the period u have spent working in Egypt??.
Do u think this is a show stopper in case I dont have it?


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Subscribing to the thread.

I am planning to arrive in Sydney in April/May 2017, anyone else planning to arrive during that time?


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Mir0 said:


> bro, have u been asked to provide any social insurnace print from government to support ur employment claim for the period u have spent working in Egypt??.
> Do u think this is a show stopper in case I dont have it?


No at all. For the period I worked in Egypt, I provided my employment contract n the experience certificate.

They usually ask for financial proof. This can be claimed by providing salary slips, bank statements or reference letters.


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

expat1222 said:


> Subscribing to the thread.
> 
> I am planning to arrive in Sydney in April/May 2017, anyone else planning to arrive during that time?


Yes. 
I'm planning almost in the same period.
Do you contact any recruiters right now bro? Please share ur profession and any idea about the market n life there.
☺☺☺


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Granted just 3 days ago :whoo:

I'm planning to fly the last week of Jan, just noticing that all guys here asking and no answers  so, I'll join the askers club

I heared that we can open bank account offshore, then activate it upon arriving there, anyone knows further details about this??


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes you can open a bank account from offshore.
Both Common wealth Bank and NAB offer migrant banking options where you can open an account online.

The only catch is you will need to select a branch where you can go to get your account activated once you land in Aus so select that carefully. If you are unsure just select a branch in the CBD or City area which would be easily accessible.



Telecomaster said:


> Granted just 3 days ago :whoo:
> 
> I'm planning to fly the last week of Jan, just noticing that all guys here asking and no answers  so, I'll join the askers club
> 
> I heared that we can open bank account offshore, then activate it upon arriving there, anyone knows further details about this??


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

Where are you guys going to stay at upon arrival?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Yes you can open a bank account from offshore.
> Both Common wealth Bank and NAB offer migrant banking options where you can open an account online.
> 
> The only catch is you will need to select a branch where you can go to get your account activated once you land in Aus so select that carefully. If you are unsure just select a branch in the CBD or City area which would be easily accessible.


thanks bro,

which one do u recommend?


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

expat1222 said:


> Subscribing to the thread.
> 
> I am planning to arrive in Sydney in April/May 2017, anyone else planning to arrive during that time?


Hi Dude,

1st of all many congratulations to you for reaching your dream destination. 

Dude I am sailing in the same boat which you were few into months ago, I have applied for NSW and below signature has my details-

Could you please tell me if I have a chance for NSW with Software Tester Code with 65 points, how many points you had? 

Also now Software Tester is not in SOL now was it in SOL when you filed EOI? 

Now Software Tester is in CSOL so am quite worried/confused...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Both are good. I particularly felt that CWB has more ATMS than NAB.
other than that there are no other differences. Depends on your choice.

CWB and NAB both dont charge any money for maintenance but CWB expects you to atleast have a min deposit of 1000 $ every month from the second year onwards but whereas for NAB its lifetime free.

Again depends on you which bank you prefer. you can always start with one and move to another later if you dont like.
Also maintaining a deposit of 1000 $ each month would be easy if you get a job.
but if you are just doing a validation trip now and will move to Aus maybe after 1-2 yrs it would be better to start with NAB.

Cheers 



Telecomaster said:


> thanks bro,
> 
> which one do u recommend?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

happieaussie2016 said:


> Both are good. I particularly felt that CWB has more ATMS than NAB.
> other than that there are no other differences. Depends on your choice.
> 
> CWB and NAB both dont charge any money for maintenance but CWB expects you to atleast have a min deposit of 1000 $ every month from the second year onwards but whereas for NAB its lifetime free.
> ...



Thanks mate,

what about cellular line? I heard the same that it can be purchased from offshore


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You have a couple of options for taking a mobile connection.

1. Take a temperory Aus Skype no. which allows you to take incoming calls over skype with an australian local no. Skype will charge some amount every month or so and you can disconnect the same once u land here. this may be useful if you want to apply for jobs from offshore and people can call you at that no. and you wont have to spend a fortune on roaming.

2. Buy a SIM at the Indian airport. the sim gives you some talktime which you can use once you are in Aus. this is useful if you would need to use GPS like google maps or Waze once you land in Aus. please note this may be a bit expensive.

3. Buy a cheap SIM connection in Aus once you land from a local shop or the Airport.
different companies have different promotions where you can make use of the same depending on your preference. some prepaid connections come at 29.5 $ for 28 days which give you 4 GB of Data and unlimted local and 150 international call mins like Lebara prepaid.Or the Amaysim plan for 24.9 $ which gives you 1.5 GB of data and unlimted calls to India and some other countries. All plans can be checked online.

Cheers



Telecomaster said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> what about cellular line? I heard the same that it can be purchased from offshore


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> 1st of all many congratulations to you for reaching your dream destination.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for your response mate...


----------

